

UP, UP, DOWN, DOWN, LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, B, A over at Fluent.io Mail - dhanji
http://demo.fluent.io/

======
twapi
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code>

